# Consistent Action



## RedneckTarpon (Mar 6, 2019)

Just got back from my place in Perdido and got nothing better to do than to recap it all. Was catching consistent solid pompano all week; nothing under 13 inches. Used salty's pompano rigs (recommend highly) and saw no clear preference for color (pink or orange). Used sand flea fishbites tipped with shrimp mostly, but caught almost all of my pompano on bare fishbites or sand fleas (that i caught with my hands). Speaking of which, where is a good place to get a sand flea rake for a solid price? Only had sand fleas for a few hours and they caught more than every other bait all week. Strangely, all of my pompano were caught on the front edge of the sandbar. Was fishing up close with a few rods but got nothing but croakers, blues, and the like in the channel and the wade gut. May be useful info for anyone fishing, may just be me. Also caught a solid 30" red on bare fishbites farther up on the sandbar. I was fishing a bottleneck of sorts where the channel got deep and the sandbar came in closer to shore after a cut. Caught about 15 pompano over the course of 7 days, mostly in the afternoon and evening.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice! Sounds like you stayed on'em.

I just had to break down and buy a new rake last night. I typically use a little dip net becuase it's easier to drag in the surf but they dont last any length of time. It looked to me that Academy had the best price. I had to order one online. I am a long way from Academy.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Nice! Sounds like you stayed on'em.
> 
> I just had to break down and buy a new rake last night. I typically use a little dip net becuase it's easier to drag in the surf but they dont last any length of time. It looked to me that Academy had the best price. I had to order one online. I am a long way from Academy.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

I though the beaches were closed? How could you fish?


----------



## RedneckTarpon (Mar 6, 2019)

old school said:


> I though the beaches were closed? How could you fish?





old school said:


> I though the beaches were closed? How could you fish?


I fished out back from my condo. I got run off by police about 2 weeks ago but havent seen anyone get kicked off since. I tried going down to pensacola beach but didnt get very far after seeing police cruisers patrolling the beaches. Havent been there for a week so im not really sure what it looks like now


----------

